# Bornagain progress shots



## bornagainmeathead (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi all,

17 weeks ago I made the decision to switch from powerlifting to bodybuilding.

After years of lifting heavy s**t and at the ripe old age of 49 I needed a new challenge.

My initial goal is to shed body fat and look good for my holiday to Thailand in Feb 2015.

My second goal is to compete in a bodybuilding event towards the end of 2015..

Initial stats

18 & 1/2 st and body fat mid to high 20's at a guess.

I started with a lean bulk diet to completely clean up my diet and because my body fat was so high it had the effect of cutting my body fat/weight.

After 10 weeks of that I swapped on to a cutting diet and started working with Matty Harris (ex Mr Scotland) my training as you will be aware has completely changed from my powerlifting days and I am now focussed on high reps, perfect form and cardio.

The pictures below with the green background were taken 6 1/2 weeks ago at a bodyweight of 16st 13lbs.








[










The next pictures were taken yesterday.

Both sets of pictures were taken absolutely flat, before training.

















I have five weeks to go until my holiday and will update again before I go.

I find it hard to take pictures of myself, but will endeavour to get some better ones up, especially post or mid training shots as I am get quite vascular now which doesn't show in these pics.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Good work Bornagain, the difference between the 2 sets is really obvious, stomach much leaner and legs too.


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Some good progress so far B.A.M, what you are doing is working, so keep at it.

I know what you mean about taking photo's, I despise it. Hardest thing I've done since my last show is take monthly progress pics. Takes me 30-45mins to psyche myself up.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Good stuff matey do you think youve lost much strength?


----------



## bornagainmeathead (Nov 26, 2011)

TheCrazyCal said:


> Good stuff matey do you think youve lost much strength?


I've no real idea Cal as I haven't lifted anything (that I consider to be) heavy in four months.

I must have lost some strength, but my focus is not on that any more.

I topped out with a 750kg total for the big three lifts and I'm not sure if i will venture back into powerlifting again as I am completely focussed on BB now.

My plan is to have my holiday in Feb then come back and start a clean bulk to work on bringing up "weak" areas then run a 12 week pre comp prep and compete towards the end of the year.

As yet I am not sure which show or which federation, but quite likely to be an IBFA event.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Aren't you just deading n squatting different rep ranges?


----------



## bornagainmeathead (Nov 26, 2011)

TheCrazyCal said:


> Aren't you just deading n squatting different rep ranges?


I'm training legs twice a week

Session 1 is quad focussed and I use a lot of pre exhaustion work before I get near the squat rack.

Leg extensions 3 x 20 reps + 1 triple drop set with 1 second hold at the top of the last set.

Hack squat press, feet close together 3 x 20 reps with a 10 second static hold on the last rep of the last set about 4-6 inches below lockout.

Weighted walking lunges 3 x 20 reps

Squats 3 x 20 reps. Last set is 10 paused reps followed by 10 reps pumped out as quick as poss stopping short of lockout on all reps.

Then I do some hamstring work.

Leg session 2 is a reverse of leg session 1 with the emphasis being on hamstrings


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Impressive stuff

What's your diet like out of curiosity


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

Hat's off you BAMH. Very good results. You must be delighted. 

For me it's most noticeable in your abdomen. Was rounded before... now definition is coming through.

You'll be turning heads on the beach in Thailand.


----------



## bornagainmeathead (Nov 26, 2011)

Plod said:


> Impressive stuff
> 
> What's your diet like out of curiosity


Cheers plod

MEAL ONE....8 EGG WHITES (2 YOLKS) + TIN OF TUNA + 40 GRAMS OF CHICKEN BREAST + 50 GRAMS OF OATS COOKED WITH WATER

MEAL TWO....150 GRAMS OF CHICKEN BREAST + 100 GRAMS BROCCOLI

50 GRAMS OF BROWN PASTA

MEAL THREE....150 GRAMS OF CHICKEN BREAST + 50 GRAMS BROCCOLI + 50 GRAMS OF BROWN RICE

MEAL FOUR....150 GRAMS OF CHICKEN BREAST + 50 GRAMS BROCCOLI + 50 GRAMS OF BROWN PASTA

POST TRAINING....BXN WHEY PROTEIN

MEAL FIVE....150 GRAMS CHICKEN BREAST + 100 GRAMS WHITE PASTA + 100 GRAMS OF BROCCOLI (only white pasta if on a training day otherwise brown pasta)

MEAL SIX....150 GRAMS OF CHICKEN BREAST + 2X RICE CAKES WITH NATURAL P/BUTTER


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Imo I don't think ul have lost much strength perse just will lose contact with heavy, n use effort differently..

Think ur looking really well dude n gonna be v interested to see v lean, cos altho training has changed now ur physique has been grown so far by powerlifting?


----------



## bornagainmeathead (Nov 26, 2011)

TheCrazyCal said:


> Imo I don't think ul have lost much strength perse just will lose contact with heavy, n use effort differently..
> 
> Think ur looking really well dude n gonna be v interested to see v lean, cos altho training has changed now ur physique has been grown so far by powerlifting


Every day is a school day now Cal.

I caught a glimpse of my back at the gym today. I used a different gym as ourss is closed and they have offset mirrors in the weight room so that you can see your back when you are training.

It's looking really good and well defined (for me) instead of a big lump I can see all the separate muscles now.

Will need to get some more pics done soon.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Tart lol....


----------



## bornagainmeathead (Nov 26, 2011)

Well peeps, time for another wee update on my progress.

For the last 23 days I have been on a Keto diet to try and strip away the last of the body fat and it seems to be going well.

I am now 90kg or 14st 3 and getting leaner by the day.

I will add a couple of photos below.

This one is the progress I have made in the last 6 months










Legs are coming in










Abs are oot










Getting more vascular by the day


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Brilliant progress, are you still considering competing in autumn?


----------



## bornagainmeathead (Nov 26, 2011)

lancashirerose said:


> Brilliant progress, are you still considering competing in autumn?


That has always been my goal Rose.

The plan is, another week or two on this diet then a lean bulk for a couple of months before coming back down

I need to know for myself that I can shed the fat which is the purpose of the current diet regime.

looking forward to a carb up though.


----------



## BeachBoy (Jul 21, 2015)

Great progress you made! Very inspiring for me as a beginner


----------



## bornagainmeathead (Nov 26, 2011)

BeachBoy said:


> Great progress you made! Very inspiring for me as a beginner


Thanks Beachboy


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Looking brill dude?


----------

